# Inch to caliber converter



## Slinger0447

Like a 5/16 inch is what caliber same with 3/8 inch and 1/2 inch thanks


----------



## slingshot_sniper

5/16 = .31 cal

3/8= .375 cal

1/2 = .50 cal

or near about


----------



## Ry-shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> 5/16 = .31 cal
> 
> 3/8=	.375 cal
> 
> 1/2 =	.50 cal
> 
> or near about


technical


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Divide the top number by the bottom number to get caliber. For example 1/2 inch = 1 divided by 2 = .5, or .50 caliber. To convert to metric multiply caliber by 25.4. Example .50 x 25.4 = 12.7 mm.


----------



## orcrender

Just divide the upper number by the lower. The first numbers after the decimal place will be your caliber. 1/4= .25 inches or .25 caliber.


----------



## AJW

An then ... you put de rum in de coconut an mix it all a round, you put de rum in...


----------



## orcrender

and drink it all up.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

orcrender said:


> and drink it all up.


Doctors orders?









http://www.youtube.c...e&v=aA9OqUuA6a0


----------



## ZDP-189

As has been said, calibre is just decimal inch.

It's more useful to know the larger buckshot sizes:

000 9.1 mm (.36") 4.5g
00 8.4 mm (.33") 3.4g
0 8.1 mm (.32") 3.2g
SSG 7.9 mm (.31") 2.9g


----------

